# English Lop in Hamilton, Ontario Needs a Home...



## J.Bosley (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello.
With a heavy heart I am writing this ad....

I have decided to put my wonderful, affectionate English Lop up for adoption. His name is Edgar and he is roughly 6 months old. He is currently un-fixed, but I will discuss this with potential adopters as I am willing to pay half, or all of it. Unfortunately my allergies have become worse since I have had him, and I find myself avoiding spending time with him! Which is awful because all he wants is attention... He also isn't getting the exercise he needs due to this.

Edgar has had one vet check, and he was/is 100% healthy! He would be a prime candidate for clicker training (have started a bit) as he is very food motivated. Edgar is also 100% litter trained, and would make an excellent house rabbit!

I am in NO rush to re-home him.... Please message me if you are interested.

He will come with:
1 large, high backed litter pan
1 cat tunnel that he LOVES
1 food dish
1 water dish that locks onto his cage
1 house
1 LARGE NIC Cage, might have to break it down to get it to you
1 piece of vinyl flooring for under the cage


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh, how heartbreaking for you! I'm so sorry, is it Edgar's fur causing the allergy problem? Edgar is a lovely bun & he sounds so wonderful. You have evidently put a lot of love, time & training into your time with Edgar. Someone is going to be very lucky to become Edgar's new human! Hope you can find the perfect match for Edgar, perhaps with one of our RO members. Bunny hugs to the both of you.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 30, 2014)

He is so beautiful. I hope you find him a good home with people who will be able to spend time with him! It breaks my heart to read your post... Good luck

Vanessa


----------



## J.Bosley (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks guys!
I appreciate the support, this is THE hardest thing....

His fur is driving me INSANE! For some reason I seem to be WAY more allergic to him, then my Lionhead...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2014)

Bums us out--wish we were closer.


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 31, 2014)

What a beautiful bunny! I sympathize with you, my daughter is also allergic and I see how she suffers when her symptoms flare up. We had to move our bunnies outside because of it, which was not ideal but luckily they still seem very happy. We bring one in at a time to play/interact but she instantly gets allergy symptoms when we do. Hope you can find him a good home.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 31, 2014)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Bums us out--wish we were closer.



If your serious I can contact some transporters who do this for free to get buns to new homes... let me know..

Vanessa


----------



## J.Bosley (Jan 31, 2014)

lovelops said:


> If your serious I can contact some transporters who do this for free to get buns to new homes... let me know..
> 
> Vanessa



I would be willing to do this.... but I am in Canada, do they do from Canada to the states?


----------



## Mariah (Jan 31, 2014)

Awwwwwww!! I love him, & Im in the Hamilton area, Dundas to be exact. I just adopted a new bunny, that was found outside by a client at my Vet clinic. Hes 6 weeks old now. Let me put some feelers out for you. I have a couple of bunny friends & maybe one of them could help you out. Could you email me an add for Edgar? I could also post it on my clinics website. We always have strays there that people find, & we always find the best homes for them. My email is [email protected]


----------



## J.Bosley (Jan 31, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Awwwwwww!! I love him, & Im in the Hamilton area, Dundas to be exact. I just adopted a new bunny, that was found outside by a client at my Vet clinic. Hes 6 weeks old now. Let me put some feelers out for you. I have a couple of bunny friends & maybe one of them could help you out. Could you email me an add for Edgar? I could also post it on my clinics website. We always have strays there that people find, & we always find the best homes for them. My email is [email protected]



That would be FANTASTIC!!!!! :highfive:

I would love for him to go to a Rabbit savvy person, or at least someone willing to do their research. I will email you ASAP!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 1, 2014)

J.Bosley said:


> I would be willing to do this.... but I am in Canada, do they do from Canada to the states?



Yeah they do but first let's see what Mariah can get worked out in 
Hamilton! I've spent some time in Hamilton and really liked the area.
North York also... My mother wanted to retire and move up to
the Toronto area... we loved going there.. so I know the area pretty
well. 

Vanessa


----------



## J.Bosley (Feb 6, 2014)

MIGHT have found a great home for Edgar! Just waiting to hear back.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 6, 2014)

J.Bosley said:


> MIGHT have found a great home for Edgar! Just waiting to hear back.




YEAH! That is great news!


Vanessa


----------



## Mariah (Feb 6, 2014)

J.Bosley said:


> MIGHT have found a great home for Edgar! Just waiting to hear back.



That is great news! I also have someone who may be interested. They are currently moving right now, so wouldn't be able to take Edgar for a couple of weeks anyways.

Let us know if your person works out! 

On a side note, please be careful on who you give him too. Kijiji is not a great place to rehome pets on. I'm not sure if you did post his add there or not, just giving you a heads up!


----------



## J.Bosley (Feb 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That is great news! I also have someone who may be interested. They are currently moving right now, so wouldn't be able to take Edgar for a couple of weeks anyways.
> 
> Let us know if your person works out!
> 
> On a side note, please be careful on who you give him too. Kijiji is not a great place to rehome pets on. I'm not sure if you did post his add there or not, just giving you a heads up!



Mariah, I would MUCH rather him go to someone you know.... this person is actually through a friend. They have owned a bunny in the past. Edgar would almost be a therapy pet for her daughter, as her daughter has arthritis and the doctor suggested a pet to help her with mobility. I'm not too keen on him being a child's pet... so could you let me know about the person you know?! I don't mind keeping him for a few more weeks if they really do want him!


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh, please make sure you feel comfortable with a potential home for Edgar. Praying that it works out for Edgar, you & Edgar's new bunny family. You know Edgar & you know how much he likes to be with people who are bunny experienced. There are many variables to consider for a therapy animal. Are the parents going to have the time to take care of Edgar? What if Edgar doesn't want to be a therapy bunny? Sorry, it is not my place to question but I'm not sure from my experience as a bunny parent of my 2 Jersey wooly girls that I would consider them a good selection as therapy bunnies. Why not a cat or a dog? Most dogs even the smaller species crave human affection & want to please. Also, I've had too much negative experiences with people buying/getting a pet for a child even as a therapy! Sorry will be praying that you will find the perfect home for Edgar where he will be happy & loved. Best wishes on one of the hardest decisions anyone has to make with their "pet."

Also, there are therapy animals such as horses & other animals that belong to other people but are brought in or you go to them for the therapy. Yes, I worked with a horse therapy group for awhile as a volunteer. Also, looked into requirements for a pet to become a registered therapy animal for one of my pets. The diaper requirement was the only reason I did not go any further. I've been told that's no longer a requirement. Not knowing the child & her specific arthritis issues but from my limited experience would think equine therapy would be very beneficial. 

Best wishes & bunny hugs to you & Edgar!


----------



## J.Bosley (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!

I have a lot of questions to ask her before I decide if thats where he should go. Basically he will just be a pet, but it will benefit her daughter to help care for him and pet him. Since it will work her hands and what not! 

I definitely want him to be going to his forever home, so I'm in no rush if I don't feel 100%!


----------



## J.Bosley (Feb 8, 2014)

Edgar goes to his new home next Saturday! 

He is going to a young lady who has had a rabbit in the past. He will be an indoor bunny, and get lots of cage free time! I feel really happy with this being his furever home. And if it doesn't work out, he can be an outdoor bunny in a heated and air conditioned barn.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 15, 2014)

J.Bosley said:


> Edgar goes to his new home next Saturday!
> 
> He is going to a young lady who has had a rabbit in the past. He will be an indoor bunny, and get lots of cage free time! I feel really happy with this being his furever home. And if it doesn't work out, he can be an outdoor bunny in a heated and air conditioned barn.



I'm really glad you found a home for Edgar.

Do you know the person who's taking him well?


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm glad you found Edgar a new home with someone you feel comfortable as his new "mom!" Hope it all works out for Edgar & that he will be happy in his new home. Also, hope he can be an indoor bun, it just makes me feel better myself. Be sure to tell Edgar's new mom about RO & we need updates too! lol


----------



## J.Bosley (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Everyone!
I do not know this person horribly well, but we've been talking on email a LOT and I asked her a billion "How do you care for a rabbit" questions. She answered exactly the way I wanted! Plus I got to tour her place, which is a FARM! A small hobby farm, with well cared for animals. They all had names, even the sheep and cows, plus I got to see the room in her house where Edgar will be. She has also already updated me (he went there yesterday morning) and she is already in love with him.

Definitely worked out for the best! Especially now that my Holland Lop, Murphy, has to come live with me (if I don't have allergies to him....) The timing was perfect for all this.

I will definitely miss Edgar! He was honestly everything I wanted in a Rabbit.... but I am glad I found him the best possible home.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 16, 2014)

So glad it worked out & you could see where Edgar will be living! Hope Edgar's new mom will keep you updated on his adjustment to his new home & hope she will consider joining RO! Best wishes to you & Murphy and Edgar with his new family!


----------

